# For those of you on Pristiq



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

I know that everyone is wired differently and we all respond to different meds in different ways. I have been on 50mg of Pristiq for about 2 months and recently went up to 100mg. According to the PI sheet and other info going up to 100 from 50 should show basically no benefit. Although looking at the Phase 3 trials doses up to 400 mg were deemed safe, but showed no benefit to the patient. Well, bullshit. I have seen a dramatic decrease in my DR as well as my anxiety. Depression was not really an issue to begin with, just GAD and PD. I can now walk into stores and not feel like I want to run away. I have very low anxiety levels as a result of meds. I do go to therapy once a week and no doubt that does help the anxiety. But the reason for me writing this is to let you know that at higher levels of Pristiq have helped reduce my DR. For those of you on Effexor, Pristiq is about the same thing so if you are not having luck with Effexor you might switch to Pristiq and tirate up. YMMV, but I thought it was worth throwing out there.


----------

